# Net Worth Thread, May 2009



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

OK, so I'll start the net worth thread for May...

Some basics- both my husband and I are retired, so we have what we have. Since he has to begin his RIF in 2010, our net worth will start going down. We were truly the middle class, earning at the most $80,000 between us, but we own our house (such as it is) and we put two daughters through post-secondary education. We live in a small town where the living is less expensive than the city, but the wages are also lower.

My savings plan (I'm the one in charge of the finances; my husband would blow it all on stocks) hasn't stopped since we retired, but it has slowed down. In fact, this month I added $1500 to the mutual funds because I don't like having too much cash lying around. The following figures are from 30 April; our investments were much higher at the beginning of last year. All figures are joint, Canadian $$

ASSETS
Cash and bank accounts
Chequing 8,666
Both TFSA 10,000
Plan 60 account	4,363
High Interest Sav	13,289
Total Cash 36,318

Other assets
GIC 28,340
House 40,000
Household 26,179
Mutual Funds 80,867
RSP his 111,849
RSP mine 138,212
Stock account 57,056
Vehicle 1 23,400
Vehicle 2 2,700 (if we're lucky)
Total other 508,603

TOTAL ASSETS 544,921

LIABILITIES
Credit card -51.94 (I miscalculated a bill and overpaid)
Line of Credit -2.23 (I overpaid the interest 10 years ago and they have carried the credit)

TOTAL LIABILITIES -54.17

OVERALL TOTAL 544,975

How did we get to where we are now? Many many moons ago, I started an automatic withdrawal of $25/month (back in the 60s). As we got better jobs and got raises, that figure grew to about $700/month, disbursed into various vehicles, mainly RSPs. The transfers were just another bill to pay, and I operated on automatic. If you can keep it up without tapping into your resources for a good length of time, all of a sudden, your investments grow. 

(Darn, the columns don't work when you post)


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for your implicit support on my earlier net worth thread. I will post mine later this month.



stardancer said:


> We were truly the middle class


So that's what a middle class looks like  I have an archetypical middle-class job, so I'm planning to get there.


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

April's net worth update. The investment account and savings account saw significant increases


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

My net worth and total assets have reached a record high. Year to date I am up 10.6%. My net worth growth over the past 60 days represented the fastest positive growth rate ever (+18.9%). I have been paying down debt over the past 60 days. See more below.

http://themoneygardener.com/2009/05/net-worth-update-may-2009.html


----------



## Germack (Apr 4, 2009)

Same here. I finally reached a new top.


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

_________________________________
May 20, 2009 (Compared to April 25)

*Net Worth: 32988.49 (+15.8%)* (April's net worth = 28498.76)

*Assets: $34580.46 (+21.3%)*
Cash (Cash, Chequing Acct, Saving Acct)
CAD: $11833.53 (+48.4%)
USD: $1324.83 (+137.6%)

Investments
Individual Stocks: USD$1683.47 (+6.5%)
RRSP: CAD$3870.38 (?%)*
Defined Contribution Plan: CAD$5816.24 (+16.9%)
TIFSA: CAD$1151.28 (+5.1%)
Roth IRA: USD$8900.73 (+5.3%)

*Liabilities: $1591.97 (+14255%)*
Credit Card: CAD$1591.97 (+14255%)

* I have this funky segregated fund from a large insurance company where it is difficult to check my balance. The amount is from Dec. 2008. I've been meaning to move this to somewhere more sensible, but I haven't had a chance to.
_________________________________

Like everyone else who has reported, this month has been great! I made a major purchase (which I have been saving for a year), but to my delight, a huge tax refund exceeded the price of the said major purchase (That's already off the book. The current liability is for something else.) So my net worth is up 15.8% (and breaking $30,000) despite massive spending (One "great" thing about having a small net worth is that the % gain is very impressive ) I have a lot of cash right now because my "cheap" discount broker is still processing my funding request to my TFSA account and I have to pay the credit card bill.

I have a small trip coming up, so the next month's spending will be above average again, but I still expect some saving to push the net worth (Plus, I should be collecting the $500 "Accounts Receivable.")


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Grats!


----------

